# Shooting for accuracy, load development; How?



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I can bench a rifle with the best of them, but a handgun is another thing. 

What are the do's and dont's and what size bullseye is best for 25, 50, 75 yds? Six-o'clock hold, I presume.

I'm comtemplating the purchase of the Caldwell On-Target Pistol Shooting Rest. Yeah or neah? What/where should I place support, barrel, frame, hands, wrists? Sometimes I see pics of a conglomerations of sandbags supporting both gun and wrists. 

Gun will be a 4", S&W 25-9, 45 Long Colt, Mountain Gun.

Looking for your thoughts.

Keep on Pattening

Big Al


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I use sandbags for all my bench testing. Granted, most of it is with my 1911's, but there has been a fair amount with revolvers. You can get the Caldwell rest if you want. But you could put the money to use on powder, bullets or targets. As far as placement of the bags, or rest, support the frame and grip, or hands. Just like rifle benchrest, never support the barrel to get the true accuracy performance of the gun and load you are shooting. As for targets, I use the NRA 50yd slow fire pistol target B-6. This gives you an 8 in bullseye to aim at.

Hope this helps.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fodder*

GSSP: Sir; about the only thing that I haven't tried is the 'Ranson Rest'
supposed to be the "meow"
I did spend [wasted time] effort with home-made that became garbage fodder at different times.
Burnt sandbags, skint knuckle's, jammed thumbs, bruised bottom meat on both hands, pulled splinters, bumped chin on table, 
I did try, and am open to any suggestion, that doesn't cause pain


----------

